# Changes to the Laws of the Game



## Grace T. (Mar 6, 2019)

So it might be premature because we haven't seen the wording yet, but wondering on thoughts about how the new Laws might affect the youth game.

They apparently include:
-goalkicks no longer need to leave the penalty area
-no opponents in the wall on a free kick
-a goalkeeper only needs to have one foot on the line during a penalty
-handball goals disallowed whether deliberate or not
-drop ball in some situations if the ball hits the ref (rumored to be if possession changes control)
-managers and coaches can be shown cards

IMHO the big one is the goal kicks rules....in the youth game it will encourage more "sending it" and also seem to destroy the build out line (the penalty box now is the build out line at all levels).

The one I least look forward to as a ref is the ball striking me rule.  If I'm hit the first thing on my mind isn't monitoring whether the ball changed possession.

Can't see the one foot rule changing anything on goalkeeper technique defending a penalty...they really should move the spot back.  Will be fun to see coaches get carded.

http://www.espn.com/soccer/blog/espn-fc-united/68/post/3791909/footballs-evolving-rules-not-unnecessary-meddling-they-reward-attractive-play


----------



## Paul Spacey (Mar 6, 2019)

Very little impact for any of the rule changes (although they make sense so it’s a good move IMO). 90% of teams I watch ‘send it’ anyway so the penalty area change for goal kicks won’t alter that.

For teams who are patient and prepared to play out of the back, it’s actually an advantage, certainly the way I see it anyway. Rather than having to wait for the ball to come out of the area, you can now go inside, change the angle and distance and receive a shorter pass from the keeper. If opponents decide to press inside the area, they could be left even more exposed in midfield when you’ve sucked them in. Risky? Sure. But risk and courage are necessary to help young players develop.

“It’s too dangerous receiving it right in front of your goal!” I can already hear the cries from coaches and sidelines...


----------



## socalkdg (Mar 6, 2019)

Are these rules in effect for State Cup?   I was wondering what was happening during she believes.


----------



## TopFlight (Mar 7, 2019)

socalkdg said:


> Are these rules in effect for State Cup?   I was wondering what was happening during she believes.


FIFA will apply the changes until June 2019.


----------



## Eagle33 (Mar 7, 2019)

Grace T. said:


> So it might be premature because we haven't seen the wording yet, but wondering on thoughts about how the new Laws might affect the youth game.
> 
> They apparently include:
> -goalkicks no longer need to leave the penalty area
> ...


Coaches as well as parents DO get carded and it is in State Cup rules.


----------



## espola (Mar 7, 2019)

TopFlight said:


> FIFA will apply the changes until June 2019.


Hopefully USYSA will defer the changes until the State/Regional/National tournament sequence is finished.  Referees will take at least 3 years to get caught up.


----------



## socalkdg (Mar 7, 2019)

On the goal kick, does the defending team have to wait for the ball to clear the penalty area?


----------



## Eagle33 (Mar 7, 2019)

socalkdg said:


> On the goal kick, does the defending team have to wait for the ball to clear the penalty area?


yes


----------



## Grace T. (Mar 7, 2019)

Eagle33 said:


> yes


I think it’s they can move in to the pa as soon as the ball is initially kicked (works like a kickoff)


----------



## focomoso (Mar 7, 2019)

This is an aside, but... 

Right after they changed the kickoff rule, our kids took a backwards kick to start a game because they knew it was legal. The old school (and just old) ref blew the whistle and made them retake it. All the parents started shouting "It's okay... rule change. The rule changed..." The ref ignored them and went on with the game. Much later in the game, the ref was out of position and blew for offside when the kid was clearly on. The parents started shouting again, "that's not off side... he was on..." The ref turned to the parents and shouted. "It's okay. Rule change..."

It was a very funny moment.


----------



## Tea and Busquets (Mar 7, 2019)

socalkdg said:


> On the goal kick, does the defending team have to wait for the ball to clear the penalty area?


Now, or under the incoming rules? Now, yes.  Under incoming rules, no.


----------



## Grace T. (Mar 7, 2019)

Paul Spacey said:


> Very little impact for any of the rule changes .


I'm sure someone at the Development Initiative is tearing their hair wondering what they are going to do now with the build out line for the youngest.


----------



## Tea and Busquets (Mar 7, 2019)

Grace T. said:


> I'm sure someone at the Development Initiative is tearing their hair wondering what they are going to do now with the build out line for the youngest.


Don't think the build out line will be impacted at all.  Opponents will still have to be behind the build out line.  Just now the goal kick can be passed to someone 5 yards away instead of 10+.  

Even for older divisions, opponents will still have to stand outside the penalty area.  The team taking the goal kick has the opportunity to play short or go long.  The only reason players stand outside the pa now is that they cannot play the ball before it crosses the line.  Now they won't have to.  Not much change at all.


----------



## Tea and Busquets (Mar 7, 2019)

Grace T. said:


> I think it’s they can move in to the pa as soon as the ball is initially kicked (works like a kickoff)


Not exactly.  As it exists now, opposing players cannot be in the penalty area until the ball has cleared the pa.  Players from the team taking the goal kick can be in the penalty area at any time, but cannot _play _the ball until it has exited the penalty area.  There's no restriction on where they can start.  

The rule was changed as teams were wasting time by stepping into the pa and playing the ball, forcing a retake of the goal kick.  Also many opposing players didn't realize they couldn't cut across the corner to close down when the ball was played short to the side of the pa - that would also force a retake of the goal kick.  This change eliminates that, and though the final wording isn't out, I'd be shocked if the requirement that opponent's stay out of of the pa doesn't remain.


----------



## Grace T. (Mar 7, 2019)

Tea and Busquets said:


> Not exactly.  As it exists now, opposing players cannot be in the penalty area until the ball has cleared the pa.  Players from the team taking the goal kick can be in the penalty area at any time, but cannot _play _the ball until it has exited the penalty area.  There's no restriction on where they can start.
> 
> The rule was changed as teams were wasting time by stepping into the pa and playing the ball, forcing a retake of the goal kick.  Also many opposing players didn't realize they couldn't cut across the corner to close down when the ball was played short to the side of the pa - that would also force a retake of the goal kick.  This change eliminates that, and though the final wording isn't out, I'd be shocked if the requirement that opponent's stay out of of the pa doesn't remain.


Sorry for the confusion.  Should have been more precise.  Was talking the revision, not the current rule. From the Spanish/Spain broadcast I was listening to last night, it appears that the rule is that the team not in possession must leave the PA, the ball no longer needs to clear the PA, the team with the ball in possession can be in the PA, but the nonpossessing team gets to reenter the PA as soon as it is kicked by the goalkeeper (or other kicking player).  So in practice it would work a little bit like the kick off does now, and sort of like the build out line or a line of scrimmage in gridiron football.  And as you correctly state, the public has not seen the final wording so who knows how it ends up. 

For the "send it" youth teams what you will likely see is the goalkeeper tapping it to the big legged defender who waits to draw in the opposing forwards, and then "sends it" which is why the Development Initiative probably now has a dilemma on their hands.


----------



## Tea and Busquets (Mar 7, 2019)

Grace T. said:


> Sorry for the confusion.  Should have been more precise.  Was talking the revision, not the current rule. From the Spanish/Spain broadcast I was listening to last night, it appears that the rule is that the team not in possession must leave the PA, the ball no longer needs to clear the PA, the team with the ball in possession can be in the PA, but the nonpossessing team gets to reenter the PA as soon as it is kicked by the goalkeeper (or other kicking player).  So in practice it would work a little bit like the kick off does now, and sort of like the build out line or a line of scrimmage in gridiron football.  And as you correctly state, the public has not seen the final wording so who knows how it ends up.
> 
> For the "send it" youth teams what you will likely see is the goalkeeper tapping it to the big legged defender who waits to draw in the opposing forwards, and then "sends it" which is why the Development Initiative probably now has a dilemma on their hands.


Yes, I think it will work just like any free kick, where opponents are required to be 10 yards away - just a little bit further to outside the pa. 

To be honest, I don't see much of an impact.  Send it teams will just send it anyway.  Teams that want to play short will have a 2 v 1 early on and with better angles.  Players won't be trapped along the touchline.  But we'll see...


----------



## coachrefparent (Mar 7, 2019)

From US Soccer:

The changes outlined below will be on exhibition at the 2019 SheBelieves Cup and will be amongst other possible changes up for ratification on March 2.


A player being substituted must leave the field of play at the nearest point on the boundary line.
Yellow and red cards for misconduct can be issued to team officials.
On a goal kick and a free kick for the defending team in their own penalty area, the ball is in play as soon as the kick is taken so a player – *or opponent as long as they started outside the penalty or were not given the proper time to exit the penalty* – can play the ball before it leaves the penalty area.


----------



## coachrefparent (Mar 7, 2019)

From IFAB (3/2/2019):
*133rd Annual General Meeting of The IFAB: sensible changes to make the game better*


On the topic of defining handball, a decision was taken by The IFAB to provide a more precise and detailed definition for what constitutes handball, in particular with regard to the occasions when a non-deliberate/accidental handball will be penalised. For example a goal scored directly from the hand/arm (even if accidental) and a player scoring or creating a goal-scoring opportunity after having gained possession/control of the ball from their hand/arm (even if accidental) will no longer be allowed.


the AGM also approved changes to the Laws of the Game related to a player being substituted having to leave the field of play at the nearest boundary line, yellow and red cards for misconduct by team officials and the ball not having to leave the penalty area at goal kicks and defending team free kicks in the penalty area.


Additional approved Law changes included: measures to deal with attacking players causing problems in the defensive ‘wall’, changing the dropped ball procedure, giving a dropped ball in certain situations when the ball hits the referee and the goalkeeper only being required to have one foot on the line at a penalty kick.


----------



## Surfref (Mar 7, 2019)

socalkdg said:


> Are these rules in effect for State Cup?   I was wondering what was happening during she believes.


You probably will not see the changes in the youth game until late summer. The changes were just announced and referees have to be trained.

http://www.theifab.com/news/133rd_annual_general_meeting


----------



## SoccerGeek (Mar 9, 2019)

So cal has the worst referees. Its funny how they think the know the laws of the game! Calsouth needs to improve referee education.


----------



## Grace T. (Mar 9, 2019)

SoccerGeek said:


> So cal has the worst referees. Its funny how they think the know the laws of the game! Calsouth needs to improve referee education.


You get what you pay for. 

Better refs would require ongoing field evaluations, mandatory attendance at the monthly meetings, mentoring like in AYSO, and yearly field reviews. I’ve been through both the cal south stuff and the AYSO intermediate stuff and the support and education in AYSO is just so much more superior. 

But then ayso can force its volunteers into the program and you get a lot that just want to do the bare minimum.  Calsouth has a bunch of working stiffs as refs looking to make extra cash.  Forcing them to take further education time in the middle of their busy schedules just isn’t worth it to them. They are already losing weekends by doing games. 

Want better refs? You gotta pay them more. But then everyone will complain how soccer isn’t accessible for poor kids and that’s why the us is falling behind. Or you know we might treat the refs better and then maybe more people would be willing to step up.  But more education for a bunch of abuse and little pay?

You can have your soccer accessible, competitive or professional... pick 2.


----------



## Grace T. (Mar 18, 2019)

The summaries of the changes are out now.  They go into effect in June.

With my kid now out of the AYSO organization again, I'd been on the fence about whether to renew.  I'm renewing my ref license in case kiddo has any scrimmages they need a volunteer for, but I'm effectively out at least for a year, both club and AYSO, given the rule changes.  I'm out (mike drop).  It's clear they made the changes with the pro game in mind, and the goalkicks rule isn't even the biggest change.  

They've managed to make an even bigger muck of the handball rules by keeping the deliberateness standard, but then adding a bunch of conditions which are automatically handballs (which would have been alright) but then adding situations which aren't.  I get how it adds clarity to the pro game, and how refs on the experienced level like Surfref will be able to call it, but newbs like me (let alone the do-the-minimum club refs or the clueless-AYSO-volunteer refs) will never be able to call it correctly....a new AYSO ref will need at least 3 hours on just the handball to be able to decipher it since it's now as complicated as the offside call.

They've effectively banned the contested drop ball but now a ref after getting struck will have to keep in mind a) who has possession, and b) whether the change in possession leads to a promising attack.  Not usually the first thing in my mind (which is screaming GET OUT OF THE WAY).  It will encourage youth refs who like to hang in the center circle instead of in the middle of the action along the diagonal to hang in the circle since there will be a fear of getting struck and then having to  make the call.  For the very small ones, it might even make refs more reluctant to call a stop if the ball strikes a player and the player goes down (as happens so very much in the U8 games) for fear of altering the game.

On the plus side the goalkeeper penalty rules will make kiddos' life easier.  Goalkeepers can't move or stand behind the line...the can't move is not a big loss since that's horrible GK technique anyway...but the one footed rule allows them to respond to a strikers stutter by beginning the extension dive.  Won't make much of a technical difference since GKs at high levels are doing this anyway already, but removing the fear of having it called is always a plus for younger keepers.

My review IMHO: good for keepers, good for the tone and tenor of the game, bad for refs, and it makes the youth game needlessly complicated which will further irritate parents and players.

http://static-3eb8.kxcdn.com/documents/786/111531_110319_IFAB_LoG_at_a_Glance.pdf


----------



## Tea and Busquets (Mar 19, 2019)

Grace T. said:


> The summaries of the changes are out now.  They go into effect in June.
> 
> With my kid now out of the AYSO organization again, I'd been on the fence about whether to renew.  I'm renewing my ref license in case kiddo has any scrimmages they need a volunteer for, but I'm effectively out at least for a year, both club and AYSO, given the rule changes.  I'm out (mike drop).  It's clear they made the changes with the pro game in mind, and the goalkicks rule isn't even the biggest change.
> 
> ...


Point of clarification.  The Law changes state that the nets/goal posts/crossbar must not be moving, not that the goalkeeper can't move.  

Mostly agreed that this round of changes is aimed at the pro game with little thought to the grassroots game.


----------



## Grace T. (Mar 19, 2019)

Tea and Busquets said:


> Point of clarification.  The Law changes state that the nets/goal posts/crossbar must not be moving, not that the goalkeeper can't move.
> 
> Mostly agreed that this round of changes is aimed at the pro game with little thought to the grassroots game.


You r right.  The semicolon threw me.  So what do you do on a windy day when the net is moving?  Wait for a break in the wind when the net settles down?


----------



## jrcaesar (Mar 19, 2019)

Grace T. said:


> and b) whether the change in possession leads to a promising attack.


I think this part only refers to what happens when the referee is struck by the dropped ball.


----------



## Grace T. (Mar 19, 2019)

jrcaesar said:


> I think this part only refers to what happens when the referee is struck by the dropped ball.



Hmmmm....another illustration of how the new rules aren't very clear on a number of points.  But I don't think that's right.  Under the current rules, a ref is treated like a goalpost or flaw in the field...if the ref is struck oh well.   The original article I cited seems to say the intent in "certain instances" when the ref gets struck is to restore the status quo by way of dropped ball....that the ref shouldn't change conditions on the field.   But those certain conditions seem to be limited to the ball going into the goal, possession changing or a promising attack starts (and so sort of works like advantage....if no change in the balance of the game no call).  Here's my counter to the argument....what of circumstances when the ref jumps out of the way (I've opened my legs before to let the ball roll or ducked to avoid getting struck in the head)....those situations also change the circumstances of the game, so the rule change doesn't really achieve the balance it seeks to achieve because even though the ref wasn't struck, the ref's body may have altered the game.

The other interesting point is in the PA the dropped ball must go to the goalkeeper.  I suppose the goalkeeper could just tap it to the big legged defender and have the big legged defender "send it".  But it's inconsistent that's a requirement, but the goalkeeper still isn't required to take the initial goalkick (though I suspect many long ball youth coaches will have the keeper tap up a rolling ball to the big legged defender and have the defender "send it" under the new goalkick rules) or a FK in the PA.


----------



## Grace T. (Mar 19, 2019)

p.s. Here are 2 scenarios.  You have a coach that likes to tell his kids to "kick the ball out" if they get in trouble in possession particularly in the PA.  Well, the ref has just become an out (it would be even worse if striking the ref results in an automatic dropped ball in all circumstances, but thankfully they don't, which I suspect will lead to quite a bit of discretion, which leads to more dissent from the lines).  A clever coach might still have the defender aim for the ref (what's possession if the defender is just woofing the ball to clear it?) because worse case the ball gets cleared if it misses the ref, but best case, they gain control (either outside the PA or to the goalkeeper inside the PA).  I suspect the less agile among the refs will avoid being in the PA like the plague, though to be fair most refs with good positioning won't ever be in the thick of the PA.

Second, a U10 rec game where a battle for the ball is going on at the top of the PA.  One kid gets struck by the ball, and the ball goes into the PA and leads to a promising attack.  Refs might be less likely to call a stoppage because the stoppage will result possession being transferred to the GK automatically.  So the little one (and his parents) might have to wait, which will lead the parents to be calling out "ref ref kid down".


----------



## jrcaesar (Mar 19, 2019)

Ah, yes, I read it as part of the Dropped Ball section, but it's clearer in the summary of changes document:

*Law 9 • Dropped ball if the ball touches the referee (or other match official) and goes into the goal, possession changes or an attacking move starts*


----------

